
Berlin community radio - myrrh
http://www.berlincommunityradio.com/
======
brianzelip
Good to see a community project like this. Many community radio stations in
the US are struggling (especially with a plague of cutbacks from the National
Corp for Public Broadcasting in recent years). Some are taking the plunge to
stop broadcasting terrestrially and only stream online. The IT staff needs in
this regard increase dramatically, while in many cases the station's user base
is more and more gray haired and young people often don't know of the
station's existence. This process is laying many community stations to rest.

Am enjoying the music at the moment. Excited to see Blackest Ever Black's show
is coming up in 15 mins on this Berlin site!

~~~
alexzolo
I really miss East Village Radio from NY.

It is a shame it had to go: [http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-
desk/the-death-of-e...](http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/the-
death-of-east-village-radio)

~~~
brianzelip
yeah EVR was great

------
fs111
What exactly is the point? People streaming music on the internet? Is that
front-page material?

Sorry, if I sound ignorant, but I don't get it and I am living in Berlin...

------
rizumu
Interesting to note that Soundcloud terminated the BCR account in October.
Fortunately they finished transferring their archives to Mixcloud that same
day.

[https://www.facebook.com/berlincommunityradio/posts/51486844...](https://www.facebook.com/berlincommunityradio/posts/514868442012681)

------
venti
Another community radio from Berlin (with a real FM frequency):
[http://www.88vier.de/](http://www.88vier.de/)

------
lucb1e
Warning to others: this will play audio automatically.

------
sspross
Zürich community radio [http://gds.fm/](http://gds.fm/) :)

------
Sujan
Not easy to listen to right now. But I don't think, that's the point ;)

~~~
wreckimnaked
sounds very Berlin, to be fair :D

------
twald
Seriously. I've been following this project for a while. Sooo good!

